# 

## zorro128

Witam.Na wiosnę zamierzam położyć tynk cienkowarstwowy na ocieplenie wykonane w zeszłym roku....w związku z tym mam dylemat.Ponieważ mam ograniczony budżet na zakup tynku chciałbym zapytać czy lepiej jest położyć tynk akrylowy leprzej firmy(weber) czy silikonowy gorszej firmy( malfarb)... mam taką ofertę w swoim regionie(gostynin,kutno) i cenowo wyjdzie porównywalnie.Mam też pytanie do fachowców czy tynk silikonowy dużo trudniej się nakłada niż akryl?parę lat temu kładłem tynk akrylowy na 3 domach więc wiem co i jak natomiast z silikonem nie miałem jeszcze doczynienia.

Ocieplenie styropian+2*klej + siatka(atlas żółta) zatarte dość równo, tynk zamierzam 1,5mm baranek.

za wszelką pomoc dziękuję...

----------


## Amelia 2

Fachowcem nie jestem ale gdy stałam przed tym samym dylematem to lokalny producent KOSBUD poradził silikonowy jako trwalszy ( dom jasny przy drodze-kurzawce który bedzie często myty karcherem) i podobno kolor nawet po latach jest ten sam gdyby przyszło coś poprawiać.

----------


## jar.os

sylikonowy starczy na dlużej , nie syfi się tak szybko , akryl już po dwóch - trzech latach do malowania ,nakłada się normalnie

----------


## zorro128

A może słyszeliście jakieś opinie na temat tynku silikonowego malfarb?u nas sprzedaje się go sporo...

----------


## EWBUD

Ja używałem tynku mozaikowego z malfarbu i był ok.
A co do silikonu to nie miałem doświadczeń  :smile:

----------


## zorro128

a czy ktoś miał doświadczenia z silikonowym?

----------


## jar.os

miałem jako wykonawca , dla mnie tynk jak tynk , w obróbce taki sam jak sylikat , sylikon -sylikat , malfarbem nie robiłem

----------


## zorro128

Pojawiła się jeszcze opcja tynku silikonowego z firmy majster-pol...może ktoś miał z tą firmą do czynienia?muszę przyznać  że byłem w 3 punktach gdzie mają tynki i sprzedawcy raczej polecali weber akrylowy zamiast silikonowy gorszej firmy...

----------


## ewa1234

Witam wszystkich!jestem nowa na tym forum i chciałam się podpiąć pod temat.na wiosnę też będę robić ocieplenie,rozglądając się za materiałami w jednym sklepie polecali mi właśnie tynk silikonowy majster- pol w cenie 6,99za kg.sprzedawca zachwalał że tani i dobry, albo rzeczywiście tak jest albo ma od niego najlepszą prowizję...bo czemu np. firmy caparol kosztuje  ponad 12zł za kilogram a ten tylko 6,99!przeglądałam trochę fora ale jedni polecają inni odradzają-więc jak to jest naprawdę?

----------


## jar.os

a znasz starożytną zasadę że albo tanie albo dobre??

----------


## lew 76

> sylikonowy starczy na dlużej , nie syfi się tak szybko , akryl już po dwóch - trzech latach do malowania ,nakłada się normalnie


po 3 latach do malowania?pierwsze słysze,a niby dlaczego?może jakiś argument?

----------


## zorro128

Pojąłem decyzję o zakupie tynku akrylowego weber,mają teraz promocję na pastelowe kolory.cena za kg.to niecałe 5zł. + 300zł. za podkład...za całość zapłacę 2300zł.na 140m.kw silikonowy majster-pol byłby droższy 200zł(ok.6,80za kg). tylko co to za jakość skoro silikonowy z webera w promocji kosztuje 10,5zł. za kg.

----------


## PeterWWA

6.80 za Majsterpol to strasznie drogo, w tej cenie sprzedajemy tynk silikonowy Caparol - czyli znacznie wyższa półka

http://kenpol.na.allegro.pl/tynk-cap...108829601.html

----------


## fighter1983

cześć Czex  :smile:  Kolega z Kenpolu ma racje, 7pln za kg Majsterpola to jakos strasznie drogo  :smile: 
W tej cenie faktycznie Piotruś z Kenpolu na Allegro sprzedaje Caparola
A po ile Czexiu ma akrylik? Capatect FP K15 ??? Bo tu klient wybral akrylowego webera  :big tongue:

----------


## zorro128

no właśnie jaka byłaby cena akrylowego bo na silikonowy chyba nie muszę się napinać...

----------


## zorro128

choć nie ukrywam że silikonowy mile widziany...kwestia jeszcze kosztu podkładu wp oszczególnych tynkach.

----------


## fighter1983

napisz do Czexa (PeterWWA) na prv  :smile:  ceny w internecie to delikatna sprawa  :big tongue:  A moze mineralny malowany farba silikonowa? 
Ja u siebie tak mam zrobione

----------


## fighter1983

prv  :smile:

----------


## zorro128

mineralnego nie chcę właśnie ze względu na podwójną pracę z malowaniem...całość mam ocieploną styropianem więc oddychanie ścian mogę sobie darować...bardziej mnie zastanawia ze względu na ograniczenia czasowe czy napoczątku marca mogę zacząć pracę(oczywiście zakładając że będzie kilka dni powyżej zera w nocy)czy zaczekać do kwietnia...wolałbym jednak wersję pierwszą.

----------


## fighter1983

:smile:  a ja nie mowie o oddychaniu  :smile:  ja wlasnie na styropianie mam minralny malowany farba silikonowa i byl to bardzo swiadomy wybor przy czym nie zwracalem uwagi specjalnie na koszty materialow w tym przypadku z przyczyn oczywistych  :smile: 
co do czasu kiedy to robic - no najlepiej zeby w nocy temperatura byla powyzej 5 stopni

----------


## lord_black

Sluchaj fighter1983 i bierz Caparola  :wink:  Sam posluchalem i nie żałuje.

----------


## fighter1983

dzieki *lord_black*   :smile:  ooo wlasnie mi minela rocznica wspolpracy ze STO  :big tongue:  ale z kolei  z Caparolem sie pokielbasilo  :big tongue:  ale opinie podtrzymuje:
Dryvit/Sto/Caparol

----------


## zorro128

mimo wszystko mineralny odpuszczam...świadoma decyzja.

----------


## fighter1983

eee  :smile:  pozwole sie nie zgodzic z ta opinia.
Z pkt widzenia handlowego - to dobrze, marża liczona procentowo od wyższej kwoty to wieksza marża kwotowo dla dystrybutora.
Jednak biorąc pod uwage jakość i trwalość powłoki (pomimo tego, że ten mineralny będzie malowany) - wychodzi ciekawiej mineralny. Poza tym trudniej coś zepsuć przy mineralnym.
Na korzyść akrylowego przemawia łatwość aplikacji.
Przy mineralnym i silikonowym jest nieco trudniej ladnie to zatrzeć, ale dobrze wprawiona ekipa daje rade.

A tak btw to widziałes polozony tynk Webera? bo oni maja dosc specyficzne kruszywo, ktore w taki dosc charakterystyczny sposob rozklada sie na elewacji, ladny ale taki inny ten baranek jest. nie pamietam co jest kruszywem w tynkach webera, nie bede strzelac, a szukac mi sie nie chce, ale jest inne (co wcale nie znaczy ze gorsze) niz u pozostalych poducentow.

----------


## Balto

fighter: trudniej coś zepsuć pod warunkiem, że umiesz nakładać.. Zaprawiona w bojach ekipa? Czasem marzę o takiej. A sam kamyczek w mineralce może być różnego pochodzenia - nawet z Kotliny Kłodzkiej - Białą Marianna, lub z nieco innej granulacji.

----------


## F***T

Witam Drogich Forumowiczów,
Faktycznie tynki silikonowe, które są sporo droższe od akrylowych charakteryzują się od nich o wiele wyższą odpornością na brudzenie się oraz niekorzystne warunki atmosferyczne. Chodzi tutaj o wysoką hydrofobowość powierzchniową zmniejszającą ich nasiąkliwość - hamującą w ten sposób ich brudzenie się. Poza tym właściwość ta w połączeniu z dodatkiem biocydów  w znacznym stopniu ogranicza powstawanie na ich powierzchni mikroorganizmów takich jak algi i grzyby. Kolejną przewagą tynków silikonowych nad akrylowymi jest ich wysoka paroprzepuszczalność, która umożliwia stosowanie ich w przypadku docieplania wełną mineralną. Kolejnym atutem jest rodzaj stosowanych past pigmentowych do ich kolorowania - tzw. pigmentów nieorganicznych charakteryzujących się całkowitą odpornością na promieniowanie UV. 
Jedyną wadą tych tynków w przypadku akryli jest ich cena ok. 50% wyższa. Należy jednak wziąć pod uwagę, że ich podstawowa właściwość tzn. powierzchniowe samooczyszczanie może w znacznym stopniu wydłużyć czystość naszej elewacji bez konieczności jej malowania. W związku z powyższym jeśli teraz zainwestujemy w naszą elewację trochę więcej w przyszłości nie będziemy musieli jej tak szybko malować jak tynki akrylowe.
Jeżeli jednak cena jest zbyt wysoka zachęcał bym do wybrania tynków siloksanowych FAST, które są połączeniem tynków akrylowych i silikonowych. Są one całkowicie hydrofobowe ale niestety nie są tak paroprzepuszczalna jak silikony. Będą one więc doskonałym wyborem w przypadku dociepleń na styropianie.
Zachęcam do zapoznania się z naszą ofertą tych materiałów na naszej stronie internetowej.

Serdecznie pozdrawiam
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych FAST

----------


## ewa1234

Panowie czytam czytam także inne fora i nadal nie wiem co zrobić. wiele osób poleca caparol zorientowałam się w cenach w moim regionie ale niestety choć cena jest podobna do cen na allegro to jednak nie stać mnie.na blisko 300metrów chciałabym coś bardziej wyważonego,czy poza 3 tak propagowanymi na tym forum firmami nie ma w naszym kraju żadnego producenta tynków silikonowych godnego polecenia i sprawdzonego !!!przeglądając temat  natchnęłam się na firmy kraisel,baumit,kabe,ceresit,konsbud,fast,weber,atl  as,greinplast i jeszcze parę innych.może ktoś z doświadczenia pomoże mi wybrać ,może jakiś ranking od 1 do 5?

----------


## Balto

ewa: z rankingiem nie jest tak, że jest - masz dwa wyjścia. Albo inwestujesz w tynk bardzo dobry lub najlepszy i liczysz się z konkretną kasą jaką w to władujesz, strzelam -12 tysięcy i ponosisz ten koszt z pełną świadomością materiału jaki dostajesz [mówię o dowolnym tynku - także mineralce] - najlepszy - co oznacza, że tak naprawdę spaprać robotę to jak już to wina wykonawcy - po prostu jest pewien tego co użył...
Albo masz określoną kwotę - n.p. 6 tysięcy - i wtedy jest dyskusja - jakie tynki [producenci] wchodzą w rachubę i to czy w ogóle jest sens w ten rodzaj tynku inwestować, czy należy zmienić rodzaj tynku i kupić coś innego - i mieć najlepszy materiał n.p. w si-si, ale silikacie, lub nawet mineralce.
To ty musisz się dookreślić.

----------


## ewa1234

Na materiał mam  przeznaczone max.7000(jeśli troszkę poniżej nic się nie stanie) kolor kawa z mlekiem.każdy patrzy inaczej na finanse,dla mnie to jest spora kwota i myślałam że nie będę miała problemu ze znalezieniem "jakiegoś"sensownego producenta.chcę silikonowy bo trochę drzew blisko i"kurzących"sąsiadów...może jednak coś się znajdzie?

----------


## zorro128

Ewa1234 no cóż chyba nie ma czegoś takiego jak ranking...też jestem na etapie szukania optymalnego rozwiązania.wiedza na forach to jedna sprawa a druga to świat realny ludzi którzy mają na co dzień doświadczenia z materiałem ,czyli wykonawcy...postanowiłem popytać szerzej po znajomych zajmujących się budowlanką.biorąc po uwagę opinie na forach oraz opinie przynajmniej kilku wykonawców doszedłem do wniosku że warte polecenia są produkty weber,kabe,ceresit ewentualnie atlas +oczywiście caparol,sto,dryvit...raczej powrzechne jest zdanie żeby to był tynk silikonowy(uogólniam),Osobiście chyba zdecyduje się na tynk silikonowy kabe opinie znajomych są bardzo pozytywne na forach na dobrą sprawę też są niezłe(bezpośredniej negatywnej opini nie znalazłem) zorientowałem też się w cenie i ta jest gdzieś po środku między "3 propagowanych"a produktami teoretycznie z niższej półki...Trzy pozostałe wymienione przeze mnie firmy też są ok. ale stosunek jakość -cena chyba jednak kabe.pozdrawiam.

----------


## ewa1234

Zorro128 A jak cenowo wychodzi twój kabe

----------


## zorro128

Ceny w internecie  jak napisał fighter1983 "to delikatna sprawa".musisz sama popytać, podzwonić,ponieważ ceny jednego produktu u różnych sprzedawców sięgają nawet 40-50% różnicy!pamiętaj"kto pyta jest głupcem przez 5 minut ,kto nie pyta jest głupcem całe życie"Poza tym to jakiej firmy produkt wybrać musisz zdecydować sama, nikt za ciebie decyzji nie podejmie.ja opisuje tylko moje spostrzeżenia...

----------


## Balto

Jest jeszcze jedna uwaga - dopytuj się o ceny przed momentem kiedy będziesz płacić [przedpłąta] lub zamawiać towar - bo ceny w zimie lubią być niższe niż w lecie, promocje także inne bywają.

----------


## ewa1234

Dzięki panowie za porady.Balto a ty który tynk byś wybrał kabe czy ceresit?zrobiłam rozeznanie cenowo trochę droższy jest ceresit sprzedawcy chwalą jeden i drugi

----------


## EWBUD

Jeśli miałbym wybierać między obiema firmami to stawiam na Ceresit.
Kiedyś robiłem przez chwilę tynkiem z Kabe i jakieś takie  :smile:  mieszane uczucia mam co do niego.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa1234

co znaczy "jakiś taki"?a może kreisel koleżanka ma kreisel i sobie chwali?

----------


## Balto

ewa? Ja - bym mineralką zrobił, a pierwsze o co się dopytywał w wyborze, to żeby podali jakieś dane techniczne tych tynków i badania. W teorii powinny być dostępne. Tam powinno być wszystko. To co pisałęm obowiązuje wszędzie: czy kupujesz auto, dom, cokolwiek... Są pewne rzeczy, które są mniej ważne [n.p. paleta kolorów - czy ich będzie 146 czy 769 czy 2345 to jest detal, dostępność - w sumie też, zamawiasz wcześniej. Ale nad wytrzymałością i td to bym się już zastanawiał.

----------


## fighter1983

Piotrek jak zawsze precyzyjny  :smile:  jakis taki  :big tongue:  czyzby za ostry czy za mało maślany?
Ewa: ja tez bym zrobil mienralnym, a raczej zrobilem  :smile:  plus malowanie. Balto zaraz powie ze nie trzeba, ja twierdze ze trzeba, ale spojrz... na pewna zasadnosc:
Balto jest producentem tynkow mineralnych i u siebie zrobilby mineralny.
Ja jestem dystrybutorem najlepszych jakosciowo dostepnych na naszym rynku produktow elewacyjnych z mojego podpisu i u siebie zrobilem mineralny  :smile:  Cos w tym chyba jest, nie?
W tym momencie podpadlem ewbudexxxo bo mineralne to slaba robota jest  :smile:  
A Ty musisz zaplacic wiecej za robocizne ale za to mniej za material.
Balto a ja w sloniku mam ok. 27tys kolorow  :smile:  plus kazdy ktory mozna wylowic spekrofotometrem z dostarczonej probki, czyli mozna by bylo zrobic elewacje w kolorze np... paznokci żony, tylko żone trzeba by bylo wypozyczyc na jakis czas do odczytania koloru z paznokcia, no i paznokiec musi miec odpowiednia wielkosc.
A jak zona fajna to bezzwrotnie bedzie 
ale fakt ilosc kolorow to tylko detal jest  :big tongue:  i tylko problem... bo klient dziczeje od tego

----------


## EWBUD

Jakieś takie  :smile:  mieszane uczucia - tzn. troszkę inaczej się go nakładało i był jakiś taki dziwny - trudno jest mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego, bardziej się ciągnął przy nakładaniu i zacieraniu i "śmierdział"    :smile:  naprawdę śmierdział  :smile: 
Mam nadzieję, że pomogłem.

Fighter, ty jak zwykle masz rację, znowu podpadłeś za ten mineralny  :smile:

----------


## ewa1234

Jak śmierdzi to nie chcę!!!Czyli zostaje ceresit :smile:

----------


## Balto

fighter: jestem i nie ukrywam tego jak piszę opinię. Nie uważam by mój był najgorszy ani jeden z najgorszych. Poza tym potwierdzę to że klienci po tym jak widzą w reklamie 2500 kolorów mają "palma de majorca" czasami. Ale to detal. Tak między Bogiem a prawda - to podejrzewam, że Ewę do wyboru tego czy innego tynku przekonają wykonawcy - ja już miałem takie sytuacje, że niestety to wykonawca decydował o tym jaką decyzję podejmował klient.
Ja tylko piszę, że malowanie "niekoniecznie" - ale każdy producent ma swoje zalecenia.

----------


## kokos0

> Zorro128 A jak cenowo wychodzi twój kabe


Tynk firmy KABE, ma cenę zależną od koloru. Im więcej wchodzi pigmentu tym cena jest droższa, a jako tynki tej firmy to bardzo polecam są naprawdę bardzo dobre.

----------


## konik84szn

Trochę nie doczytałem... czy Twój dom znajduje się przy lesie? obok jezioro? Ja polecam tynki silikonowe w przypadku gdy dom jest mocno narażony na powstawanie grzybów i glonów.. Chyba nikt nie chce żeby jego elewacja była po jakimś czasie zielona ? :> Akrylowy tynk na pewno wyjdzie taniej i łatwiej się go nakłada.  Przy nakładaniu silikonowego trzeba bardzo uważać. Tynk podatny na zabrudzenie i nie lubiący dużego nasłonecznienia. pamiętajmy też żeby tynk równo wysychał tak aby kolor był na ścianie taki sam. 

Jeżeli chodzi o granulacje 1,5mm to ja bym tylko polecał przy bardzo równych powierzchniach. Przy zacieraniu na nierównych powierzchniach często wychodzą przebarwienia w kolorach. Najbardziej powszechną granulacją jest więc 2mm.

Polecam Firmę LAKMA. a głównie tynk POROLIT.  - mnóstwo nagród, wyróżnień za produkt na branżowych targach w całej Polsce. Tynk dobry jakościowo i cenowo. 
Np Akrylowy POROLIT - koszt 1m2 w kolorze - 12 zł brutto
silikonowy POROLIT QS - koszt m2 w kolorze - ok 15zł brutto

Co najfajniejsze tynk można nakładać natryskowo i ceny pproporcjonalnie spadają: akrylowy - ok 9-10zł za 1m2 i silikon ok 12zł /m2

Miałem kiedyś styczność z KABE trzeba przyznać że tynki też dobrej jakości ale miałem trochę problemów z kolorystyką. Może to już się zmieniło.

----------


## kokos0

> Miałem kiedyś styczność z KABE trzeba przyznać że tynki też dobrej jakości ale miałem trochę problemów z kolorystyką. Może to już się zmieniło.


Tak teraz już z kolorami nie ma problemów, bardzo bogata paleta kolorów.

----------


## ewa1234

Ani przy lesie ani koło jeziora.do lasu mam 1 kilometr ale wokół domu bardzo dużo drzew,piasek i kilka domów opalanych węglem.dlatego już zdecydowałam o silikonowym tylko jeszcze nie wiem jakiej firm ale zobacze za za tydzień umówiłam się z ekipą na wycenę prac może oni będą mieli jakieś propozycje...

----------


## konik84szn

I to jest dobry pomysł! Z doświadczenia wiem , że wiele firm (jak i KABE) potrafi dawać większe upusty firmą wykonawczym niż przedstawicielom Hurtowni Budowlanych. Ja tak jak pisałem polecam firmę LAKMA. 
Ludzie się zastanawiają czemu? Wydajność tynku Panowie! 
np. Firma X tynk 25kg , 2mm baranek z wiaderka ok 8 m2  / cena Tylko 150zł : 8m2 = 18,75 zł / m2 tynku 
 Firma LAKMA POROLIT QS  tynk 25kg , 2mm baranek z wiaderka ok 12 m2  / cena AŻ 200zł : 12m2 = 16,66 zł / m2 tynku 

Tylko problem z tym, że ludzie boją się nowych technologii... 

PS. I jeśli chodzi o kolor - NIE POLECAM CIEMNYCH!  - Ciemne kolory ze względu na nasycenie pigmentem są bardziej wrażliwe niż te jaśniejsze.

----------


## konik84szn

> Tak teraz już z kolorami nie ma problemów, bardzo bogata paleta kolorów.


Ja jeszcze miałem problem z powtarzalnością kolorów.. może po prostu miałem pecha...

----------


## coulignon

> Piotrek jak zawsze precyzyjny  jakis taki  czyzby za ostry czy za mało maślany?
> Ewa: ja tez bym zrobil mienralnym, a raczej zrobilem  plus malowanie. Balto zaraz powie ze nie trzeba, ja twierdze ze trzeba, ale spojrz... na pewna zasadnosc:
> Balto jest producentem tynkow mineralnych i u siebie zrobilby mineralny.
> Ja jestem dystrybutorem najlepszych jakosciowo dostepnych na naszym rynku produktow elewacyjnych z mojego podpisu i u siebie zrobilem mineralny  Cos w tym chyba jest, nie?


się dołącze do tej wesołej gromadki: sprzedaję surowce do produkcji tynków i farb i tez mam mineralny malowany.

----------


## Balto

konik: z powtarzalnością kolorów to jest trochę tak [piszę o mineralce teraz], że są obowiązki po stronie producenta. Wystarczy że do opakowania [u mnie wiadra 20l czyli 30 kg] pójdzie nieco za duża ilość pigmentu, przy czym są kolory, że wystarczy 1 g... i voila - śliczny piękny odcień i wariacja. Stąd konieczność pilnowania tej części procesu i dbania by każde wiaderko dostało to co musi, jakość materiałów użytych do produkcji tynku [zwykle wiąże się to z ceną i jakością]...
Oraz wykonawcy: czyli n.p. inna ilość wody jaką dodaje do tynku, skrajnie rożne warunki [wilgotno vs sucho]
PS: u mnie na biurze częściowo nakropiona mineralna - czyli ściana płaczu pracownika który się musiał uczyć "jak" kiedy nastąpiła pewna rotacja i zmiany w załodze...  :wink:

----------


## robercikzs

*fighter1983*, *coulignon*

Możecie napisać dlaczego wybraliście mineralny malowany? Co Wami kierowało (chodzi o aspekty techniczne, zalety, wady)?

----------


## coulignon

trwałość elewacji. Tynk polimerowo mineralny malowany ma bardzo "wygładzoną" strukturę ponieważ farba podszas malowania zalewa wszytkie pory, kraterki itd. Sama struktura takiej elewacji bardzo podnosi odpornośc na brud oraz porastanie algami i innym paskudztwem. Oczywiście farba musi być odpowiedniej jakości.

----------


## Balto

coulignon: nie zapominaj, że sam skład mineralki ma [powinien mieć, mój ma...] w sobie wapno, które także nie lubi się z algami i innym zielonym paskudztwem. Btw - właśnie mi owo wygładzenie tak średnio się podoba - baranek to baranek a nie ostrzyżona owieczka  :wink:

----------


## coulignon

a mi  właśnie  taki ostrzyżony bardziej  :Smile:

----------


## eMajster

ja bym brał silikonowy. Akryl się szybko zabrudzi ma właściwości elektrostatyczne przyciąga kurz ja już u żadnego klienta nie wykonuję akrylu wszystkim zalecam chociażby silikat ale nie akryl. Dodatkowo jak go nałożę agregatem to na bardzo długo pozostaje ładny i się nie brudzi gdyż jest odwrócona zasada wyciągania faktury baranka bez zacierania pacą.

----------


## fighter1983

> *fighter1983*, *coulignon*
> 
> Możecie napisać dlaczego wybraliście mineralny malowany? Co Wami kierowało (chodzi o aspekty techniczne, zalety, wady)?


u mnie głowne czynniki:
1. Trwałość, jednolitość powłoki
2. Łatwość w utrzymaniu czystości
3. Brak porostów, mchów, alg, grzybów
4. "Równiejsza" wygładzona farba powierzchnia

----------


## coulignon

> ja bym brał silikonowy. Akryl się szybko zabrudzi ma właściwości elektrostatyczne przyciąga kurz ja już u żadnego klienta nie wykonuję


Zdadzę Ci pewna tajemnicę: tynk silikonowy to nic innego jak zmodyfikowany akryl. Jeśli tynk akrylowy firmy x brudzi się i przyciąga kurz to tynk silikonowy tejze firmy (w 99% przypadków) będzie też się brudził, przyciągął kurz + zupełny gratis będzie bardziej podatny na zabrudzenia sadzami. To nie jest takie proste jak przedstawiają marketingowcy z firm produkujących tynki.

----------


## Balto

eMajster: ja dołożę swoje obserwacje. Z bardzo różnych powodów - wiele firm decyduje się na "cięcie" kosztów - stosuje się gorszej jakości materiały, z tych samych powodów daje się bywa - pewnych istotnych składników - tak mało jak to możliwe, a samo nazewnictwo jest tak bogate że lepiej nie mówić. Autenty: wapno - nowczesna formuła antygrzybicza...
Poza tym tynki mineralne w chwili obecnej nie są tym czym były nawet 10 lat temu. W tej dziedzinie minęło kilka epok czy to pod względem chemii stosowanej w nich, jakości materiałów, czy choćby pigmentów. Nie ukrywam - zmiany wymusiła konkurencja, ale nastąpiły i były one naprawdę gwałtowne. Jedni barwią w masie inni malują - ale cokolwiek by nie mówić, są to chyba jedyne tynki, które cały czas nabierają wytrzymalości, jedyne tynki sprawdzone od iks czasu. I to nie w laboratoriach, ale w zwykłym życiu.

----------


## zorro128

Dzięki wszystkim za porady.Zakupiłem tynk, ostatecznie wybór padł na caparol silikonowy.teraz czekam tylko na poprawę pogody...

----------


## ewa1234

Rozmawiałam dziś z ekipą od tynku oni polecają i robią tynkami kreisel,powiedzieli  że u mnie silikonowy będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem. mają też spore upusty w hurtowni więc raczej się zdecyduje...

----------


## jaro1978

witam serdecznie . mam pytanie do fightera1983.jestem nowym forumowiczem.zamierzam niebawem zlecić wykonanie tynku. dom jest już ocieplony ,położony klej,jednym słowem na szaro na razie( wykonano 10.2010). totalnie nie wiem nic o tynkach. mój wykonawca zachwala mi Bolix jako firmę z pierwszej półki i sugeruje tynk akrylowy oraz silinkonowo-silikatowy.
pytania mam takie?

1. czy faktycznie dobra to  firma i trwałe produkty oferuje ??
2. i jaki tynk wybrać - akrylowy czy tez inny rodzaj...
mam być trwale ,długo i bez problemów z tynkiem, cena ma iść za jakością .wolę ciut dopłacić niż mniej problem i słuchać narzekań kobiety że coś blaknie na elewacji

doradźcie proszę bo czytam i widzę , iż siedzicie w temacie nie od wczoraj
pozdrawiam

----------


## bartucha87

Jesli chcecie baranka z prawdziwego zdarzenia i ładna jednolita strukture to polecam tynki natryskowe z lakmy jesli ktos jest ciekawy jak wyglada ta strukturka moge wyslac kilka fotek

----------


## F***T

Witam
Jeśli mogę się wtrącić do rozmowy to doskonałą alternatywą pomiędzy tynkiem akrylowym a silikonowym może być tynk siloksanowy. Jest to tynk oparty na akrylowej dyspersji ale posiada dodatek emulsji siloksanowej, która powoduje doskonałą hydrofobizację jego powierzchni. Dzięki temu wykonana powierzchnia odznacza się efektem antyroszeniowym. Powłoka posiada znacznie obniżoną zwilżalność, czyli penetrację wody z substancjami w niej rozpuszczonymi, hamując w ten sposób penetrację brudu niesionego głównie z wodą oraz rozwój mikroorganizmów jak glony i grzyby. Efektem końcowym jest obniżona skłonność do brudzenia się, dając efekt samooczyszczania się powłoki i znakomitą odporność na warunki atmosferyczne. 
Dodatkowo tynk posiada dodatek biocydu, który likwiduje niebezpieczeństwo rozwoju alg i mchów na jego powierzchni.
Przesyłam link ze szczegółami :
http://www.fast.zgora.pl/index.php?a...d&d=prod&e=167

Serdecznie pozdrawiam 
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych.

----------


## coulignon

> Dodatkowo tynk posiada dodatek biocydu, który likwiduje niebezpieczeństwo rozwoju alg i mchów na jego powierzchni.
> .


to oznacza że normalny tynk akrylowy firmy Fast nie posiada bicydu powłokowego?Bo z informacji wynika że bicydy lejecie tylko do siloksanów - to przykra wiadomość dla waszych  klientów....

----------


## Balto

c: nie bądź złośliwy  :wink: . Człowiek widzi różne różności a wszystkie top class... To trochę tak samo jak zastępowanie w tynkach c-w wapna takimi dodatkami uplatyczniającymi. Efekt ciekawy jest.

----------


## KamilIKas

Witam , my również gorączkowo poszukujemy tynku. Zastanawiamy sie nad silikonowym , silikatowym , lub silikonowo-silikatowym. Znajomy handlowiec po uwzględnieniu zniżki po znajomości zaproponował mi Cene 6,10/6,35/6,50zł za kilogram. Na swój dom po odliczeniu okien , drzwi , oraz bramy garażowej potrzebujemy około 450  kilogramów tynku (150metrów) , plus grunt. około 50litrów. Daje to kwote 3000zł z małym kawałkiem. Rejon to województwo pomorskie , czy to dobra cena ? 


Druga opcja o jakiej myślelismy to tynk mineralny , a na to farba silikonowa. ta opcja wychodzi 2200zł.


Która opcja waszym zdaniem wydaje sie bardziej rozsądna? Ściany to 15cm styropian i 3 cienkie warstwy kleju , pierwotnie miały być pod samo malowanie.

----------


## coulignon

druga. Tylko zachowaj miesięczny okres pomiędzy nakładaniem tynku a jego pomalowaniem.

----------


## Balto

KK: grunt tak czy siak musisz dać, jest to wydatek "stały" niezależnie co dasz. Cena mineralnego barwionego w masie na 150 m2 pow do nałożenia to jest c.a. 510 kg. czyli koszt by wyniósł od ok 800 zł z groszami do maksimum 1400 [zależy od koloru]

----------


## F***T

Witam
Specjalna odpowiedź dla użytkownika Coulignon oraz wszystkich forumowiczów.

Firma FAST jako jedna z pierwszych wśród producentów chemii budowlanej i systemów dociepleń budynków do swoich tynków i farb elewacyjnych  wprowadziła  środki tzw. BIOECYDY, którym zadaniem jest wyeliminowanie rozwoju mikroorganizmów takich jak algi i grzyby pleśniowe. Było to dobrym posunięciem i od tamtego czasu tj. około 7 lat nie została odnotowana żadna reklamacja, której przedmiotem były by te, nieestetyczne naloty na ścianach. Pisząc dodatkowo autor miał na myśli kolejną ważną cechę konkretnego przedstawianego tynku. 



Serdecznie pozdrawiam
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych.

----------


## coulignon

> Pisząc dodatkowo autor miał na myśli kolejną ważną cechę konkretnego przedstawianego tynku.


Niemniej jednak brzmiało to jakby to była unikalna cecha tego tynku której nie maja inne produkty. 

Biocydy od 7 lat? I jako jedni z pierwszych je stosowaliście.... Biocydy są obecne na polskim rynku od dobrych kilkunastu lat. Trochę przespaliście w takim razie.
Forum Muratora jest bardzo profesjonalnym forum. Uczestnicy tego forum, często ludzie z branży, dośc bezlitośnie potrafią wypunktować marketingowy bełkot. Pamiętajcie o tym przy pisaniu nastęnych postów.

----------


## Balto

c: śledząc to co dzieje się w mojej "działce" - do pewnych rozwiązań czy pewnych spraw wraca się po jakimś tam czasie. Swego czasu wyeliminowano wapno z mineralki [przynajmniej wielu producentów tak robiło] - obecnie znów wraca jako "system [lub podobnie] antygrzybiczy". Masz rację - problem z "nalotami, "paściami", "glonami" jest znany od długiego czasu. Za moich licealnych czasów [I poł. lat. 90 tych] standardowo ocieplono blok - i poszedł akryl - kornik, rzecz jasna. Już za moich studenckich czasów wiadomo było że coś jest "nie bardzo" bo i kolory blakną i coś na tym rośnie, a rozwiązanie w postaci myjki z piaskiem czy czymś takim rozwiązaniem nie jest. Koniec l. 90 tych to półtorej dekady wstecz. Nie wiem od kiedy weszły tynki silikonowe i in., ale ja o nich słyszałem od pocz. lat dwutysięcznych na rynku, na Zachodzie może i wcześniej i od samego początku producenci twierdzili, że są odporne na glony. Czyli to rozwiązanie, jak słusznie zauważyłeś - ma grubo ponad 10 lat i jak mniemam było reakcją na to co działo się z akrylem. 
FAST: każdy rzetelny, nawet niewielki producent, jak ja, chce by wyeliminować pewne wady tynków, zachowując ich zalety. W tynkach mineralnych na ten przykład problemem była trwałość koloru i jego siła. Z tym poradzono sobie dość szybko, ale stereotypy przetrwały do dziś. Tzw. "biało szary nalot" także jest zwalczany na różne sposoby - mnie się udało to ograniczyć do wypadków ekstremalnych. Jest tylko problem - ktoś kto w tym nie siedzi - nie wie o tym.

----------


## F***T

Witam
Widzę,że forumowicz C.. uparcie stara się przedstawić firmę FAST w złym świetle. Nie wiem co z tego ma czy robi to dla sportu czy ukrytych profitów od naszej konkurencji.
Dla wyjaśnienia to o czym mówi Pan Panie Co......n to żadna z firm produkujących   tynki czy farby elewacyjne (akrylowe) nie posiadała kilkanaście lat temu powłokowej ochrony mikrobiologicznej czyli zabezpieczenia wykonanego tynku w trakcie jego użytkowania. Jeśli mówi Pan o zabezpieczeniu tzw. in-can to owszem nasza firma tak jak inni producenci stosowali te środki do zabezpieczania swoich materiałów wewnątrz opakowań, w trakcie ich magazynowania.
Dla przypomnienia wiele elewacji wykonywanych pod koniec lat 90 i na początku roku 2000 nie wygląda dzisiaj dobrze - są na nich ciemne naloty  - algi lub grzyby. Dlatego też producenci znając wady tynków akrylowych do których należą m.in.   szybkie brudzenie na skutek efektu elektrostatyczności rozpoczęli wprowadzanie innych rodzajów tynków takich jak silikonowe czy silikatowe lub hybrydy tzw SI-SI oparte jednocześnie na spoiwach akrylowych i silikonowych lub  potasowym szkle wodnym i żywicy silikonowej. Dzięki temu tynki i farby wyprodukowane w ten sposób uzyskały efekt tzw. samooczyszczania (hydrofobowość powierzchni) co wyraźnie ograniczyło powstawanie na nich  korozji mikrobiologicznej. Nie mniej jednak proces ten został całkowicie zahamowany dzięki wprowadzeniu dodatkowego zabezpieczenia ich powierzchni poprzez dodawania w trakcie produkcji środków zapobiegających rozwojowi alg i grzybów.

Co do tych kilkunastu lat to trochę Pan przesadził Panie Coul......nan bo   w Polsce technologia produkcji tych materiałów u większości liczących się producentów nie obejmowała zabezpieczenia mikrobiologicznego swoich tynków czy  farb. Jeśli uważa Pan inaczej to proszę o konkretne przykłady firm, które stosowały zabezpieczenia tego rodzaju we wskazanym przez Pana okresie. 
Proszę również o stosowanie  słownictwa adekwatnego do tego forum. bełkot jest trochę przesadą - Nie sądzi Pan?

Pozdrawiam
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych.

----------


## Balto

FAST: problem polega niestety na tym że pisze się "w Polsce". Sam mam bardzo ciekawe doświadczenia mówiące o tym co dla wielu firm zachodnich znaczy słowo "w Polsce" w kwestii jakości materiałów. Długa epopeja. To jedna kwestia. Druga to taka, że słowo w Polsce nie znaczy że w Niemczech też. W Europie podobnie. Przy okazji kultura firm które są głównymi przedstawicielami swoich zachodnich koncernów matek i sprzedają towar taki sam jak w reszcie kontynentu jest nieco inna jak tych co robią to w Polsce. Jakość też bywa odmienna.

----------


## Lopesjus

A czy to dobra cena? 
http://allegro.pl/tynk-silikatowy-si...289366757.html
Kreisel, Si-Si, 5,25 brutto za kg

----------


## KamilIKas

No i klamka zapadła , zamówilismy wczoraj  : 
tynk silikatowy 5,57zł/kg x 450kg = 2506,50zł , 
grunt pod kolor 7,20zł x 45litrów = 324zł ,
mozaika 5,22zł/kg x 120kg = 626,40zł 
całość : 

                3456,90zł  :wink:  dostawa gratis. 

W poniedziałek wchodzi ekipa , wiec we wtorek zdam relacje  :wink: 
9


Lopesjus :

Cena sama w sobie dobra , tez chciaem zamawiac przez internet bo ceny wyglądaja spoko , jednak w moim przypadku cena podstawowa + dostawa z okolic włocławka zwiększyła cene za kg do 6,69 brutto. Wiec to juz nie taki rarytas  :smile:

----------


## mk64

Czy możesz podać bliższe namiary na te "okolice Włocławka"?  :smile:

----------


## Lopesjus

> Cena sama w sobie dobra , tez chciaem zamawiac przez internet bo ceny wyglądaja spoko , jednak w moim przypadku cena podstawowa + dostawa z okolic włocławka zwiększyła cene za kg do 6,69 brutto. Wiec to juz nie taki rarytas


Transport można sobie policzyć na kurierem.pl
Z tego co podałeś, paleta 500kg - transport w cenie 162zł, czyli 0,33 zł do kilograma tynku

----------


## Lopesjus

> Czy możesz podać bliższe namiary na te "okolice Włocławka"?


Czerniewice
 Ul. Choceńska 12
 87-850 Choceń
tynki24.pl

15km na południowy-wschód od Włocławka

----------


## KamilIKas

> Transport można sobie policzyć na kurierem.pl
> Z tego co podałeś, paleta 500kg - transport w cenie 162zł, czyli 0,33 zł do kilograma tynku


tak tez mniej wiecej liczyłem około 100zł transport ,  tynk na ich stronie http://tynki24.pl/KREISEL_SISITYNK_2...upa_I-132.html wychodzi na to , ze cena z allegro jest netto , nie brutto?  bo cena jaka podaja na allegro to cena netto tej ze strony www. wychodziło by 6,44  + transport +/-6,70 rAZEm i tak wlasnie kalkulowałem.  


W każdym razie jak ktoś blisko to na pewno warta uwagi oferta  :wink:  Mi sie bardzej opłacała cenowo opcja która otrzymałem no i troche wygodinej bo sam ustaliłem dokładnie date i godzine kiedy ma przyjechac towar a z kurierem pewnie cięzko by było sie umówic o 7 rano  :smile:  


miłego długiego weekendu zycze  :smile:

----------


## Lopesjus

> tak tez mniej wiecej liczyłem około 100zł transport ,  tynk na ich stronie http://tynki24.pl/KREISEL_SISITYNK_2...upa_I-132.html wychodzi na to , ze cena z allegro jest netto , nie brutto?    
> miłego długiego weekendu zycze


Cena na Allegro jest brutto - zamawiając w sklepie trzeba się oprzeć o ofertę na Allegro. Mój wpis na tym wątku był trochę prowokacyjny, kupiłem u nich tynki w październiku. Mieszkam 20km od mieszalni, więc lepszego wybory nie znalazłbym. Wracam grillować moje piwo, czego i Wam życzę  :Smile:

----------


## Balto

tynki: a co powiesz o wapnie w mineralce? Pełni dwie funkcje: uplastyczniające z jednej strony i taką jaką pełnią biocydy - z drugiej, choć jest to materiał w pełni naturalny...

----------


## sikorb

Balto co z tego jak mineralny jest neutralny jak go potraktujesz farbą z biocydami i koło się zamyka :d

----------


## coulignon

> A tu zgadzamy się na dodawanie zabójczych środków do tynków *zewnętrznych*, podając to jako zaletę ! Helloł... warto przemyśleć temat samemu !


  no właśnie heloł. To teraz pomyśl jake jest stęzenie biocydu na zewnątrz nawet zakładając że trzymasz nos przy elewacji.Który w takim razie tynk wg ciebie jest zdrowy? Jeśli już uprawiamy demagogie to bardziej szkodliwe są farby wewnętrzne z biocydem in-can. Czyli wszystkie jakie są na rynku.

----------


## Balto

tynki: a po diabła mineralkę traktować biocydem? Przecież tam funkcję biocydu - czyli jak ktoś to określił antygrzybiczą formułą - jest wapno! Dawniej białkowano stajnie i rożne takie by je nie tylko wybielić ale także zabić ten cały syf jaki jest na ścianie.

----------


## Beauty

Moi wykonawcy polecają tynk silikonowy firmy Greinpast.Macie jakieś opinie na jego temat?

----------


## Balto

tynki: tilt, jak to szło w starych grach. Wapno "zjada" kolor, ale nie powoduje wykwitów. Wykwity - to wina cementu. Zwróć uwagę na betony, skląd poza wapnem ten sam co w tynkach jeno, że o wiele lepszy jakościowo. Wykwity - wina cementu, nie wapna. Na tynkach, dokładniej zaprawach wapiennych - wykwitów nie ma...

----------


## coulignon

> Ze względów praktycznych wybrałbym silikatowe tynki, bo są mocniejsze, nienasiąkliwe, a przez to trwalsze niż mineralne. 
> A na pewno unikałbym mieszanek akrylowo-coś tam. Ale wybór należy do klienta.


Tynk silikatowy jest nienasiąkliwy? Jest dziurawy jak sito - jego nasiakliwość jest kilkurotnie większa niż akryli czy silikonów. Jestem w posiadaniu wyników badań takich powłok - to nie są jakieś gdybania.
Mieszanka akrylowo - coś tam - oprócz tynków minerlanych wszytkie tynki elewacyjne zawierają dyspersję akrylową (styrenowo-akrylową)

Wiesz że gdzieś dzwoni ale nie do końca.

----------


## Balto

tynki.net: poza tym jest jeszcze jedna sprawa - tynk mineralny tynkowi mineralnemu nie równy. Zupełnie inaczej wygląda jego wytrzymałość i takie tam różne, jak używa się CEM I 52,5 a inaczej jak CEM I 32,5... a poniżej pewnej ilości cementu zejść nie nada, bo po prostu nie zwiąże on tego wszystkiego z czego składa się tynk. Dokładnie dlatego oceniając mineralkę trzeba wziąć do łapki wyniki badań jakie na żądanie klienta - każdy! ale to każdy! sprzedający powinien mieć i dopiero wtedy porównywać poszczególne tynki. Wielkości fizyczne w przeciwieństwie do składów tynków są raczej niezmienne i można je bez pudła porównać.

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

> Mam też pytanie do fachowców czy tynk silikonowy dużo trudniej się nakłada niż akryl?parę lat temu kładłem tynk akrylowy na 3 domach więc wiem co i jak natomiast z silikonem nie miałem jeszcze doczynienia.
> 
> Ocieplenie styropian+2*klej + siatka(atlas żółta) zatarte dość równo, tynk zamierzam 1,5mm baranek.
> 
> za wszelką pomoc dziękuję...


Szanowny Panie,

Tynk silikonowy jest produktem bardziej zaawansowanym technologicznie od tynku akrylowego, co przekłada się na jego wyższą trwałość, odporność na działanie czynników atmosferycznych i na zabrudzenia. Pod względem aplikacji tynk silikonowy nie odbiega zaś od tynku akrylowego. Co do kwestii wyboru konkretnego produktu z tej kategorii, to może Pan również rozważyć możliwość wykorzystania tynków FOVEO TECH. W ofercie FOVEO TECH można znaleźć wysokiej jakości tynki, zarówno silikonowe, jak i akrylowe. Jeśli chce Pan uzyskać fachową wiedzę na temat tych tynków i ich cen to proponuję kontakt z przedstawicielem ds. inwestycji z regionu właściwemu Pana miejscu zamieszkania. Kontakt do danego przedstawiciela może Pan znaleźć na stronie internetowej: www.foveotech.pl.

----------


## regentgnik

Mam pytanie do znawców systemów firmy Dryvit. Chce kompleksowo ocieplić na tym systemie, przy doborze klei przez przedstawiciela jako warstwa bazowa dla tynku silikonowego został dobrany product o nazwie Primus M. Na stronie producenta można się dowiedzieć, że ten klej jest do tynków akrylowych M. Czy taki dobór kleju jest właściwy??

----------


## DAbbM

DACHCOM odpowiada. Każdy kto buduje dom prędzej czy później dojdzie do tego dylematu. JAKI TYNK WYBRAĆ. Skoro budujemy dla siebie nasz wymarzony domek to wiadomo _ NAJLEPSZY ! Tak - oczywiście najlepszy - ale czy to znaczy najdroższy ? Oczywiście różnie to bywa - nie jestem przeciwnikiem drogich rzeczy czasem w parze idzie jakość - ale jestem przeciwnikiem DROŻYZNY ! W tym temacie inwestorowi łatwo zawrócić w głowie. Wykonawca ( który często,gęsto ) ma niewielkie pojęcie o właściwościach masy jaką zaciera na ścianie zachwala tynki ODDYCHAJĄCE o specjalnych właściwościach - jednym słowem SUPER TYNK ale ale niestety za SUPER CENĘ . Pamiętajmy tutaj jak nigdzie indziej potrzebny jest zdrowy rozsądek. Kilka podstawowych praw. Popatrzmy jakie mamy ocieplenie .NAJCZĘŚCIEJ STYROPIAN . Dajmy sobie spokój z tynkami oddychającymi - przy ociepleniu styropianem nie ma mowy o oddychalności. To tak jakbyśmy na ortalionowy płaszcz założyli ubranie z goretexu !
z doświadczenia w branży namawiam do prostoty .Tynk mineralny plus później malowanie ( silikonem, akrylem , silikatem ) to tylko strata pieniędzy (ROZKLADANIE RUSZTOWAŃ - CZĘSTO DWUKROTNE ) wielokrotne malowanie - BO NIE KRYJE itd. 
Proste to skuteczne - przeszło 90 % to tynki akrylowe barwione w masie . NIEDROGO I SKUTECZNIE . Ja polecam TYNK AKRYLOWY firmy MAJSTERPOL głównie ze względu na jego BIO OCHRONĘ ktora zapobiega powstawaniu skażenia mikrobiologicznego. Przyłożyć warto się do tego aby tynk zacierać możliwie szybko ( minimum dwóch tynkarzy na ścianie ) Uchroni nas to przed ( widocznym przechodzeniem stref tynkowania ) oraz wydłużeniem samego tynkowania co zawsze jest niebezpieczne ze względu na możliwą zmianę pogody. Pozdrawiam serdecznie DACHCOM.

----------


## EWBUD

> DACHCOM odpowiada. Każdy kto buduje dom prędzej czy później dojdzie do tego dylematu. JAKI TYNK WYBRAĆ. Skoro budujemy dla siebie nasz wymarzony domek to wiadomo _ NAJLEPSZY ! Tak - oczywiście najlepszy - ale czy to znaczy najdroższy ? Oczywiście różnie to bywa - nie jestem przeciwnikiem drogich rzeczy czasem w parze idzie jakość - ale jestem przeciwnikiem DROŻYZNY ! W tym temacie inwestorowi łatwo zawrócić w głowie. Wykonawca ( który często,gęsto ) ma niewielkie pojęcie o właściwościach masy jaką zaciera na ścianie zachwala tynki ODDYCHAJĄCE o specjalnych właściwościach - jednym słowem SUPER TYNK ale ale niestety za SUPER CENĘ . Pamiętajmy tutaj jak nigdzie indziej potrzebny jest zdrowy rozsądek. Kilka podstawowych praw. Popatrzmy jakie mamy ocieplenie .NAJCZĘŚCIEJ STYROPIAN . Dajmy sobie spokój z tynkami oddychającymi - przy ociepleniu styropianem nie ma mowy o oddychalności. To tak jakbyśmy na ortalionowy płaszcz założyli ubranie z goretexu !
> z doświadczenia w branży namawiam do prostoty .Tynk mineralny plus później malowanie ( silikonem, akrylem , silikatem ) to tylko strata pieniędzy (ROZKLADANIE RUSZTOWAŃ - CZĘSTO DWUKROTNE ) wielokrotne malowanie - BO NIE KRYJE itd. 
> Proste to skuteczne - przeszło 90 % to tynki akrylowe barwione w masie . NIEDROGO I SKUTECZNIE . Ja polecam TYNK AKRYLOWY firmy MAJSTERPOL głównie ze względu na jego BIO OCHRONĘ ktora zapobiega powstawaniu skażenia mikrobiologicznego. Przyłożyć warto się do tego aby tynk zacierać możliwie szybko ( minimum dwóch tynkarzy na ścianie ) Uchroni nas to przed ( widocznym przechodzeniem stref tynkowania ) oraz wydłużeniem samego tynkowania co zawsze jest niebezpieczne ze względu na możliwą zmianę pogody. Pozdrawiam serdecznie DACHCOM.


Ogranicz się może Kolego do jednego tematu z tym wklejaniem takiej samej odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Ogranicz się może Kolego do jednego tematu z tym wklejaniem takiej samej odpowiedzi.
> Pozdrawiam


On juz sie wiecej tu nie pojawi  :smile:  puscil reklame super tynku z nazwa swojej firmy i teraz siedzi przy telefonie/mailu i czeka na zamowienia  :smile: 
A ze to firma dachowa z tego co wiedze i nagle stali sie super dystrybutorem z doswiadczeniem i wiedza... i wogole... to nie sadze zeby byl w stanie odpowiedziec na postawione 2 zagadnienia w watku pobocznym i wytlumaczyc co tam poszlo nie tak  :smile:

----------


## Balto

fighter: to się nazywa poszerzanie działalności o tynku, rzeczywiście ma tę firmę MP... Problem niestety jest taki, że to wymaga nieco więcej inwencji pomysłu i wiedzy. i takich tam różnych. 
Przy okazji: nie wiesz że każdy sprzedawca każdego materiału ma wieloletnią tradycję, specjalistyczną wiedzę, kompetentnych i fachowych doradców, oraz potrafi powiedzieć nie wiem - lecz sprawdzę i dam znać, aha o rzetelnych wykonawcach nie wspominając?  :wink:  Tylko zbyt często klient jak przyszedł głupi tak wychodzi...

----------


## fighter1983

Balto: wiem wiem... sprzatam zazwyczaj w 3 zdaniach takich wlasnie... mistrzow...

----------


## yaris

To ja zapytam. Warto zainwestować w tynk akrylowy? Odpowiedź jest mi potrzebna dość pilnie.

----------


## coulignon

jakiego producenta?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> To ja zapytam. Warto zainwestować w tynk akrylowy? Odpowiedź jest mi potrzebna dość pilnie.



pytać zawsze warto , inni też czytają i wnioski wyciągają , też mnie to czeka ale odłożyłem tynkowanie do jesieni

----------


## fighter1983

> To ja zapytam. Warto zainwestować w tynk akrylowy? Odpowiedź jest mi potrzebna dość pilnie.


warto w tynk akrylowy - DRYVIT-a . Koniec listy tynków akrylowych w ktore warto inwestowac  :smile:

----------


## mariusztu

Witam. To ja też zapytam o rodzaj. Wykonawca poleca akrylowy Kebe - co o nim sądzicie? Warto go wybrać, czy lepiej pójść w silikonowy?

----------


## Balto

matiusztu: Kebe czy Kabe? Bo jeśli Kebe - to co to za wynalazek?!

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam. To ja też zapytam o rodzaj. Wykonawca poleca akrylowy Kebe - co o nim sądzicie? Warto go wybrać, czy lepiej pójść w silikonowy?


odpowiedz na temat wartych polecenia tynkow akrylowych masz dokladnie 1 post nad swoim pytaniem  :smile:  nic sie nie zmienilo  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Dobra....moze tym razem dotrze. 
CO POLECA WYKONAWCA?
Wykonawca zazwyczaj poleca tynk ktory najlatwiej sie mu kladzie. 
A jaki tynk najlatwiej sie mu kladzie: 
AKRYLOWY 
ktory z pkt widzenia uzytkowania jest NAJGORSZYM tynkiem jaki mozna sobie polozyc, wyjatkiem jest akrylowy firmy Dryvit.

I teraz co do tynków silikonowych pamietajmy ze tynk silikjonowy jest tynkiem akrylowym z dodatkiem zywicy silikonowej. 
Im jest jest wiecej - tym lepszy tynk, ale trudniejszy w ukladaniu, ale za to tanszy.

Na rynku jest cos co nazywa sie tynkiem silikatowo-silikonowym. Kosztuje parwie tyle co tynk silikonowy a tak na prawde jest zwyklym tynkiem akrylowym z nieznacznym dodatkiem zywic silikonowych. to taki sposob jak sprzedac tani tynk bardzo drogo. bo na akrylu nie da sie wycisnac wysokiej marzy, a na cudownym mowiac wprost oszustwie i puszczeniu SISI - mozna zarabiac krocie.

----------


## tribal

Fighter 
Czy na tynk mineralny  farbę silikonową ( może coś polecisz) można położyć bezpośrednio po tynku, pisałeś że miesiąc, ale czy to jest tak istotne? Elewacja, dwu kolorowa, będzie wykonana w październiku i  zapewne musi być sucha do malowania, a pogoda może być nie sprzyjająca, dochodzi problem rozstawiania rusztowania. Ewentualnie wiosna- lato roku następnego tynk się zabrudzi i też problem.

----------


## Balto

tribal: zależy z jakiego cementu jest robiony tynk mineralny. Jeśli na popiołowych i innych są takowe paści, to miło by było odczekać jeśli nie 28 dni, to min ze trzy tygodnie. Jeśli robiony ja "jedynce" starczy tydzień, gdyż po siedmiu dniach "jedynki" mają jakieś 80 proc swojej finalnej wytrzymałości, a co za tym idzie - tynk taką ma. Do tego istotne są warunki zewnętrzne - czyli temperatura - inaczej cement twardnieje jak ma 5C a inaczej jak 20C...
A po zimie: wyczyścić i postępować zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta.

----------


## jbiz

Witam
Macie jakieś opinie na temat tynku "nanosilikonowego" ALPOL ?
wykonawca chce położyć mi to zamiast tynku WEBER 
będę wdzięczny za jakieś info

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> Macie jakieś opinie na temat tynku "nanosilikonowego" ALPOL ?
> wykonawca chce położyć mi to zamiast tynku WEBER 
> będę wdzięczny za jakieś info


nie zgadzaj sie.

----------


## jbiz

jakich mam użyć argumentów?

----------


## fighter1983

no ja bym po prostu powiedzial ze nie chce tego tynku i tyle. 
Mial byc weber to ma byc weber. bez zbednego wdawania sie w dyskusje. 
roznica jest taka ze jeden w zakupie kosztuje 80 netto a drugi 140... i nie jest to tylko roznica w cenie i jak to ma zwyczaj mowic fachowiec 
"takiej samej jakosci tylko tanszy"

----------


## jbiz

Mieszkam przy drodze nieutrwardzonej i latem gdy jest sucho sporo leci na ogród.
Dlatego chciałbym coś co będę mógł bez obaw myć myjką - dlatego zasugerowałem mu silikonowy.
Wyceniał mi WEBER a dziś w rozmowie zasugerował że ALPOL będzie lepszy a kosztuje tyle samo ....

----------


## fighter1983

> Mieszkam przy drodze nieutrwardzonej i latem gdy jest sucho sporo leci na ogród.
> Dlatego chciałbym coś co będę mógł bez obaw myć myjką - dlatego zasugerowałem mu silikonowy.
> Wyceniał mi WEBER a dziś w rozmowie zasugerował że ALPOL będzie lepszy a kosztuje tyle samo ....


kosztuje tyle samo Ciebie a nie jego.
Masakra z tymi wykonawcami....

----------


## Balto

jbiz: a jak wyście się dogadali? Po czyjej stronie leży zakup materiału? Twojej czy machera?

----------


## jbiz

> jbiz: a jak wyście się dogadali? Po czyjej stronie leży zakup materiału? Twojej czy machera?


Powiem szczerze że omówiony jestem na robotę dopiero na wiosnę. Za dwa tygodnie mamy podpisać umowę i nie wiem co robić......

Mam określony całościowo koszt razem z robocizną ...
Rozumiem że firmy mają spore zniżki w hurtowniach 
Sugerujesz że jestem w stanie kupić tynk silikonowy w lepszych pieniądzach?

----------


## Balto

ja tylko sugeruję, że jeśli jesteście umówieni na cenę z materiałem, a materiał po stronie wykonawcy, to próbuje urwać więcej dla siebie - im mniej wyda tym więcej zostaje poza "fizycznymi robota x metraż"

----------


## sokratis

> Witam
> Macie jakieś opinie na temat tynku "nanosilikonowego" ALPOL ?
> wykonawca chce położyć mi to zamiast tynku WEBER 
> będę wdzięczny za jakieś info


Czy to nir ty pytałeś ostatnio o to, że już podpisałeś umowę, a chcesz użyć innego tynku niż wcześniej ustaliliście w kosztorysie? Jak pisałem mnie udało się dopiąć swego i u mnie jest tynk (TN30), taki jak chciałem. Przygotuj się do tej rozmowy, ale w sumie normalna sprawa co nieco zmienić w trakcie budowy. Myślę, że koledzy dobrze Ci radzą.

----------


## StoneRock

Zgadzam się z fighter1983 - ten tynk silikonowo-silikatowy, to dziwny wynalazek i dziwi mnie jego popularność - też (całkiem niedawno) dowiedziałem się, że tam jest więcej akrylu niż czegokolwiek innego. A z wykonawcami, to tak już ogólnie jest - trochę offtop, ale jak znajomy ocieplał dom, to ekipa go męczyła o to, żeby styro na piankę mocować - wiadomo nie trzeba mieszać, nosić itp., a w nosie mają to, że dla Ciebie to jest drogie rozwiązanie :/

----------


## jbiz

Poszukiwania ciąg dalszy ...

mam kolejną ekipę która robi tynkami silikonowymi LAKMA - jakieś opinie?

----------


## jbiz

Nikt nic nie wie o tym tynku?

----------


## Redakcja

Jakie 5 cech ma tynk silikonowy? Czego szukać? Zobacz nasz film z cyklu "Wybór na 5":




Więcej filmów poradnikowych - zobacz na murator.tv - Telewizja poradnikowa dla Was

----------


## fighter1983

> Jeśli silikonowy to ja znam i polecam też znajomym bauhaus. Najlepsza cena jaką znalazłem i dobra jakość - poza tym polski producent, a to warto zawsze wspierac .


Ty to jestes jednak janusz marketingu... 3 posty... w sierpniu super jest kosbud masz u siebie, dobry polski producent z x lat gwarancji...., koncem sierpnia masz juz dobry polski bauhaus czy jak mu tam , czyzby po miesiacu kosbud juz nie byl ok? a co z gwarancja ilus tam letnia?  :smile:  i we wrzesniu znowu masz cudowny bauhaus  :smile:

----------

